# Industrial 480V 4-phase voltage approach



## michal.rekosiewicz (Feb 6, 2017)

I mean *3 phase *of course.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Others can answer better than me but welcome from Krakow  .


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm still confused, do you need 3 phase at 240 volts or 1 phase? Also size matters in transformers(kVA).


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

480V to 120/240V transformer with taps so you can cheat the 240 up if need be.


----------



## Wire2Wire (Nov 20, 2016)

Lots of 480 in my part of Ontario in the automotive business. We use a lot of Siemens stuff for 480 to 240 or 120 and even 24vdc for that matter.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

michal.rekosiewicz said:


> Hello guys,
> i'm currently developing a test system that is supposed to work at customer's site in US. I received information that there will be a standard 480 V, 60 Hz three-phase voltage available to power it up.
> The problem is that all of the peripherals I need to use (power supplies, DMMs, signal generator etc.) can be supplied by up to 250-260 VAC, while a single phase voltage I have access to is about 277.
> I would like to know what's the best method to cope with that? Can you recommend any kind of industrial standard transformer that would make ex. 120VAC? We don't have such issues in Europe, since household and industrial voltage levels are exactly the same (230/400 VAC).
> Please advise.


This is a very common setup here in the States.
What electrical equipment do you have access to distribute the 480 volts?
Siemens
Schneider 
Allen Bradley


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't worry.
Let the local electricians take care of it.
Make sure it works on 60 htz.
Provide operating voltage, amprage, and motor horsepower specs.


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

There are many industrial control transformers readily available that take 480V down to 120V I've seen up to 3KVA single phase, and larger 3 phase. While 480/277 is standard voltage for bigger machines and lighting, there is usually 208/120V available everywhere. Even if you make your machine operate on 230V, local electrican that will install it shouldn't have a problem finding the right transformer.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

> The problem is that all of the peripherals I need to use (power supplies, DMMs, signal generator etc.) can be supplied by up to 250-260 VAC, while a single phase voltage I have access to is about 277.


My experience has shown that most EU equipment can be easily converted to 120VAC for control power. 120 VAC 60 Hz single phase will be readily available here. 

Depending on where you will be in the U.S., control transformers from 480 VAC to 120 VAC, 480 VAC to 240 VAC, and 240 VAC to 120 VAC of the appropriate size should be readily available somewhere nearby. If you need to install a control transformer, I would calculate the kVA size of the transformer and order one here from a supplier and have it sent to the customer to await your arrival. Brand will not matter, but mounting will. Also, keep in mind that in the U.S., 120 VAC is the typical control voltage and must be a grounded system. All grounded (neutral, not PE) must be white for control systems (NFPA 70 & NFPA 79).

Mounting can be "open style" which means the transformer is not in a cabinet- the windings are exposed or enclosed. Enclosed is typically hermetically sealed in a metal enclosure and is mounted to the exterior of the control enclosure. You will need to provide primary winding protection and secondary winding protection depending on the ampere rating of the transformer. See here > 
http://www.solahevidutysales.com/pdf/transformers/Fusing.pdf

Suppliers that can help you nation wide are:
-Consolidated Electrical Distributors
-Graybar Electric
-Crescent Electric Supply
- W.W. Grainger


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

michal.rekosiewicz said:


> Hello guys,
> i'm currently developing a test system that is supposed to work at customer's site in US. I received information that there will be a standard 480 V, 60 Hz three-phase voltage available to power it up.
> The problem is that all of the peripherals I need to use (power supplies, DMMs, signal generator etc.) can be supplied by up to 250-260 VAC, while a single phase voltage I have access to is about 277.
> I would like to know what's the best method to cope with that? Can you recommend any kind of industrial standard transformer that would make ex. 120VAC? We don't have such issues in Europe, since household and industrial voltage levels are exactly the same (230/400 VAC).
> Please advise.


We use a Control Power Transformer, they are available virtually everywhere. But if your loads are small, such as meters and things like that, you can get a small little "travel power converter" that will plug into a 120V wall outlet here and give you a receptacle configuration you are used to at 240V. It will of course be 60Hz, but most things that convert AC to DC will not care.

Better get here quick though, before our President finds some reason to exclude Poles too...


----------

